# Probleme d'installation carte airport extreme iBook G4



## nanai (2 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour l'installation d'une carte airport extreme dans mon iBook G4 14''. 
Après avoir installée ma carte comme indiquée sur le schéma, en replaçant la tige métallique par dessus la carte, j'ai eu un probleme en replacant mon clavier après. En effet la tige ressort un peu trop et le clavier se soulève sur la gauche. Est-ce qu'il est arrivé la même chose a quelqu'un ou ai-je mal mis la tige, auquel cas pourriez vous m'indiquer comment la mettre bien?

D'autre part, j'ai essaye de l'installer en ayant enleve la tige metallique mais avec ou sans la tige mon ordi ne detecte pas la carte installée. S'il vous plait comment faire, je n'en peux plus, je vais pas tarder a m'avouer vaincue, et je reprends les cours demain...
Merci d'avance et a bientot

Nanai


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Octobre 2005)

nanai a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous
> 
> j'ai besoin de votre aide pour l'installation d'une carte airport extreme dans mon iBook G4 14''.
> Après avoir installée ma carte comme indiquée sur le schéma, en replaçant la tige métallique par dessus la carte, j'ai eu un probleme en replacant mon clavier après. En effet la tige ressort un peu trop et le clavier se soulève sur la gauche. Est-ce qu'il est arrivé la même chose a quelqu'un ou ai-je mal mis la tige, auquel cas pourriez vous m'indiquer comment la mettre bien?
> ...


Vérifie que ta carte est bien enfoncée, c'est parfois un peu dur. 
La tige métallique doit rester à l'arrière de la carte les parties latérales bien clipsée dans les encoches correspondantes.


----------



## nanai (2 Octobre 2005)

merci beaucoup pour ton aide je vais faire ce que tu me dis.
espérons que ce soit ça!!!

merci encore.

Nanaï


----------



## bernardius (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je demande de l'aide pour savoir ou je dois placer ma carte airport extreme dans mon ordinateur (je l'ai ouvert mais je ne vois pas ou la mettre) :
Mac OS X
Version 10.3.9
Processeur 1.4 GHz PowerPC G4
Cache de niveau 3 2 Mo

si vous auriez un shéma ou photo...

merci d'avance de votre réponse
cordialement
Bernardius


----------



## didaskalos (18 Octobre 2008)

bonjour!
As-tu eu une réponse? J'ai le même problème avec un mac powerPC G4 gris, je ne trouve pas le slot correspondant à ma carte Airport extrême


----------



## ielo (17 Novembre 2008)

didaskalos a dit:


> bonjour!
> As-tu eu une réponse? J'ai le même problème avec un mac powerPC G4 gris, je ne trouve pas le slot correspondant à ma carte Airport extrême





 Bonjour!

Explication pour un power pc G4  (ici iBook) .
Au cas où tu n'aurais pas trouvé réponse à ta question: soulève le clavier en appuyant et tirant délicatement sur les deux taquets situés l'un à droite de la touche "esc" et l'autre à gauche de la touche "F12" ; attention de ne pas forcer, il se soulève doucement en le basculant vers toi et fais TRES attention de ne pas forcer en tirant sur le "câble" transparent de connection du clavier, très sensible, qui passe en dessous de la cavité recevant Airport. 
Près de l'écran vers la gauche, tu trouves une cavité dans la quelle tu insères ta carte - commence par soulever le fil métal flexible, puis passe l'antenne destinée à la carte au travers d'une des boucles et entre-la dans la carte, puis doucement pousse la carte à plat dans son slot, et d'un petit coup sec avec un doigt, pousse pour sentir un petit clic assurant qu'elle est bien entrée. Ensuite fixe-la en replaçant le fil métal dans les trous de chaque côtés et rabaisse-le en le forçant un peu, à l'arrière de la carte - parfois un peu difficile, car il semble trop long ou se soulève - dans ce cas force un peu sur la forme des pliures.

Si à réouverture de ta session le rateau ne s'affiche pas, c'est que la carte n'est pas bien entrée/connectée - il faut recommencer..... ...  en douceur surtout. Naturellement tout ceci se fait après avoir retiré la batterie... Mais ça on le sait 

PS= pour ceux qui trouvent une solution hors forum après avoir posé la question ici, ce serait sympa d'en faire profiter les autres....   .


----------

